
CopKarma, an app “for the people” - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/news/kickstart-monday-copkarma-an-app-for-the-people/
======
par0xyzm
This should be prefaced with "Show HN", methinks

~~~
bradleyjoyce
Why is that?

